# Canton Mckinley Rifle & Pistol club



## Patriot1 (Sep 24, 2008)

anybody a member there? The rates seem good. Its pretty close to where I live, I need a place to shoot locally. Somehow I would have to have 2 members to sign for me, not sure what Im gonna do about that.


----------

